
Virtual Currencies: Emerging Regulatory and Consumer Protection Challenges [pdf] - aet
http://www.gao.gov/assets/670/663678.pdf
======
dthakur
An interesting piece of info in this doc is the sheer number of working groups
that are looking at digital currencies.

Names from appendix ii:

 _Bank Secrecy Act Advisory Group (BSAAG)_ [FinCEN (lead); CFTC; DEA; DOJ
Criminal Division; FBI; FDIC; Federal Reserve and others]

 _Digital Economy Task Force_ [Thomson Reuters and the International Centre
for Missing & Exploited Children (lead); FBI; ICE-HSI; Secret Service and
others]

 _Electronic Crimes Task Forces (ECTF)_ and Working Groups [35 Secret Service
field offices (lead) and others]

 _Financial Action Task Force (FATF)_ [intergovernmental organization with 36
member countries, including the U.S. Treasury as the lead agency of the U.S.
delegation]

 _Federal Financial Institutions Examination Council (FFIEC)_ [OCC (rotating
chair), CFPB; FDIC; Federal Reserve; and others]

 _Interagency Bank Fraud Enforcement Working Group_ [DOJ and others]

 _International Organized Crime Intelligence and Operations Center (IOC-2)_
[DOJ and others]

 _Terrorist Finance Working Group’s New Payments Systems Ad Hoc Working Group_
[Department of State and others]

 _Virtual Currencies Emerging Threats Working Group_ [DOJ, FinCEN and others]

~~~
Zigurd
What percentage of all that effort do you suppose goes toward "consumer
protection." Modern governments are so paranoid. In a human that would be
called "guilty behavior."

